# what type of hood i need for a standard 55 gal with plastic support bar in the middle



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

i love planted tanks said:


> i just bought a standard size 55 gal 48 inch long tank at a garage sale for 3 bucks with no leaks it was a steal.but with no canopy.on each side of the support bar in the middle it is 23 inchs and cant find no glass canopys on the net that are 23 inchs just 24 inchs and i cant get a full canopy because of the plastic support bar in the middle.where can i get glass canopy for this tank? or what should i do



I believe that 10 gallon glass lids will fit a 55 gallon. I think you need two of them.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Just measure the inside parts where the glass lids would sit, and check this site out:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10950/product.web

should give you a good idea of what you need based on your measurements.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

no i measurde my 10 gal and it is only 19 and a half inchs long and my 55 gal is 23 inch on eather side


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

the 24 inch one would still be a inch to big


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you sure it isn't 24" each?

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/212261/i/7/product.web


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll bet you if you went to Petsmart with a small tape measure, those 24" glass canopies/lids would suddenly not be 24". I'll bet they measure the same dimentions for what you are looking for.

Why do you need glass lids for the tank anyway? Plan on getting fish that jump?


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

well the light i have is exactly 48 inchs and i want to make sure it doesnt fall in and electricute my shrimp and for dust.the 55 gal is going to be a shrimp tank


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

i use 4 inch wide 1/4" acrylic sheet layed on the tank frame at the edges to rest my lights on.

i refuse to buy glass tops.


----------



## russ452 (May 19, 2008)

I have the exact same tank and use these glass tops from Drs. F&S, read the description for the 24" canopy (AHW-930816), the dimensions are 
23 1/8"x9 1/2", plus a 2" plastic strip. They fit perfectly. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790&prodid=6886&catid=993 Good deal on the tank BTW!


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

ok thanks guys


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

i love planted tanks said:


> i just bought a standard size 55 gal 48 inch long tank at a garage sale for 3 bucks with no leaks it was a steal.but with no canopy.on each side of the support bar in the middle it is 23 inchs and cant find no glass canopys on the net that are 23 inchs just 24 inchs and i cant get a full canopy because of the plastic support bar in the middle.where can i get glass canopy for this tank? or what should i do


Well don't know about a "Light Hood" but if its a Standard 55g tank The nova extreme 4x54 watt 48 inch light fixture works great! i have a standard 55g and thats what i run.


----------



## zachxbass (Jul 6, 2008)

i have 2 55 gallon tanks, both with the 24" glass lids... tank 1. the lids fit perfectly. Tank 2. the lids are about 1/8 - 1/4" too long... but this tank has a wierd center brace, and the lids still work fine, jsut stick up a tiny bit on one side, you can't really tell until you're right on top of it.


----------

